# Heat molding intuition liners at home



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Just snagged a new pair of K2 thraxis boots and was looking to heat mold the liners. Intuitions site is focused on ski liners and has a process with fitting socks & rice, my kit did not come with fitting socks, should I be following the same process or is there a different path for snowboard intuition liners?


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Microwaving rice works fine and no danger of messing up your liners. Ski forums will argue how much better it is to bake the liners, but you know how skiers are. Use very thin compression socks. You can make toe caps from cutting toes off cheap socks but it's not really needed. If you're getting new footbeds from a shop they will likely heat mold for free which is what I would recommend.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I rice molded mine the way it was shown in the Youtube vid:


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I did mine (Ride Fuse with Intuition liners) in the oven at home. Fan assisted oven at 120C for 8 mins. Worked really well. Oven heating means the outside of the liner gets heated and molded too which I suppose is better than just the inside.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Kevington said:


> I did mine (Ride Fuse with Intuition liners) in the oven at home. Fan assisted oven at 120C for 8 mins. Worked really well. Oven heating means the outside of the liner gets heated and molded too which I suppose is better than just the inside.


Did you bother with the rice or just heat and put your feet in for 15 as they cooled (in boot)


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

I just took the liners out of the shell, removed the footbeds and baked them. The foam expands a little and goes a bit floppy, kind of becomes slightly gel like. I took them out the oven and put the footbeds back in, put them back in the shell and put them on. Lace up to riding tightness and stand still for 5 mins. Its good to be as quick as possible between taking them out from the oven and getting them on as they cool down quite fast. For this reason (and the size of my oven), I do one at a time. I've done this to 4 or 5 sets of liners and it works very well. 

For comparison I just bought new boots at my local shop and they just put the boots on some double hairdryer thing for 10 minutes without removing the shell or the footbeds and told me to walk around for 10 minutes with them on. There is no way that is getting the entire liner to become gel and change shape based on the contours of my foot and the inside of the shell. 

I think the rice method is recommended by shops so they are not liable for people destroying their liners by baking them too hot or too long in a regular oven. Again, I doubt hot rice is going to maintain 130C for the time taken to actually turn foam into gel and is also only hitting it from the inside.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I've done Burton & Northwave liners the same way as Kevington. The only thing I'd add is use a decent thermometer to check the temperature of the oven rather than relying on the settings.


----------

